# Matching Panel



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hi, we have been given a date for matching panel, and im so scared that they will say No. Could this happen. There isnt an obvious reason why they would say no, but after 12 years of ttc and so many BFNs and the previous child fallign thro at pre link, im so scared!!
What happens at panel? Is it much the same as approval panel? 
Has anyone known of of issues here. Im scared and affraid. I really wanna be this littles mum. x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We have panel 2 weeks today, and we've just been informed that we will get a list of questions a few days beforehand.
I'm sure it will be very similar to AP, only this time it's regarding a specific child.

Please don't think negatively, it would take a lot to disrupt the process at this late stage.

Paul x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Ipswichbabe,

It would have to be a very significant issue for the match not to go ahead - such as birth family contestion or legal issue. More than likely it would just be a delay if something did come up. It isn't very common but yes it can happen so I understand your nerves.  We didn't tell many people (just immediate work and family) until after matching panel for this reason (keemjay tells her story of this in the diaries). A couple we knew had a delay of 4 months after matching panel as the birth family got new legal representation and the little one couldn't move until this was taken back to court.

I'm really sure all will be fine and your SW will keep you right on possibilities of your situation. Our case was straight forward but after hearing if this happen we were right to be cautious (didn't stop us thinking of LO as ours).
X x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

We've been to matching panel twice this year for both our children, and both experiences were positive. The panels we've been to have each had about 12 people, and amongst them are adopters and adoptees, the medical advisor, the chair, a solicitor, and various others. It's not like a test situation - they were kind at both of ours and tried to put us at ease. We weren't told what they'd ask, but our social worker gave us a clue as to what they might raise. 

It is daunting, and my advice is to speak slowly and clearly to give yourself time to think. Hubby and I batted questions between us and sort of chipped in to add to the other's sentences etc. Of course there can be unforeseen complications like birth family contesting, and my SW tells me this is becoming more common, but the panel themselves want to approve you when all is said and done - little'uns need families and they won't make life hard for you just for the heck of it, but neither are they afraid of refusing if they think something's wrong.

I tend to think you wouldn't be getting to matching panel if all involved didn't think it was the right match and that's what we were told, with the natural disclaimer of 'sometimes things do go wrong'....no one can say its a done deal until you get approved, but to get to the panel stage is about as good a sign as you'll get


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

What MummyElf said.


----------

